# Your SAR K9 & Airplane Travel



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Our SAR dogs should travel in airplane cabins and not in the cargo hold as the pressure difference affects their scenting ability. There are airlines that accomodate our needs when it comes to this issue.

What have been your experiences with airline travel vis-a-vis your SAR dog?

What airline did you use?

How was your dog treated by staff, security personel, and other passengers?

What would you do differently in the future?

What worked well for you and your dog, logistically?

Did you fly with any other team members or solo?

What were the circumstances which precipitated the need for airline travel?

What gear and/or paperwork did you require?

(Just as an FYI, I have not had to get on a plane with my k9 yet, but I figure this is inevitable...)

Thanks,

Maddy.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

"Our SAR dogs should travel in airplane cabins and not in the cargo hold as the pressure difference affects their scenting ability."

That must explain why some of the dogs I buy for the DoD never make detection dogs. It's that long flight in cargo hold......](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I can respond later because I have traveled twice by air but you can have it! - dogs were just fine both times - but most cargo holds are pressurized and temperature controlled these days.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd be careful about responding in detail to this list of questions....sounds like it's going to read like a very public manual on "How to pass your dog off as a SAR K9 and ride in the cabin." Not that that's why Maddy's asking, of course!

Laura


----------



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, Laura, I never thought of that angle. I am for real and I don't want weirdos messing with the legitamacy of SAR dog work.

SAR dog units need to be professional in manner.

My line of questioning is methodical; it is just my style...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

There are probably more people with "therapy" dogs pulling this off than imitation SAR folks. "Therapy" dogs have rights and no oversight while SAR dogs are only allowed to fly coach at the discretion of the airline.

NASAR and NSDA both have info on flying with SAR dogs.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I am not at all worried about my dog flying cargo and his scenting abilities. Where did you hear such a thing? Just wondering.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maddy Freemont said:


> Our SAR dogs should travel in airplane cabins and not in the cargo hold as the pressure difference affects their scenting ability.


:lol:

Ya right, do you sell shoes also ??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The O.P. accidentally misspoke in part of the message and we're closing the thread (her request).

Thanks.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Tim Bartlett said:


> "Our SAR dogs should travel in airplane cabins and not in the cargo hold as the pressure difference affects their scenting ability."
> 
> That must explain why some of the dogs I buy for the DoD never make detection dogs. It's that long flight in cargo hold......](*,)](*,)](*,)




Being an old instructor from the DOD School, yeah go with that excuse. ha ha. I could give a few other reasons, but hey, I'm just an old retired guy now.

DFrost


----------

